# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Asus lên kế hoạch ra mắt Zenfone 2 ROG với 4 GB Ram và 256 GB bộ nhớ trong

## rubiethuy

Những chiếc Zenfone 2 có mặt hiện nay là những tên tuổi đã được công bố tại CES 2015 cách đây không quá lâu. Đó cụ thể là những chiếc phablet (ZE551ML) ra mắt với Android 5.0 Lollipop với giao diện ZenUI tùy chỉnh của Asus, đi kèm là một màn hình FullHD 5.5 inch (độ phân giải 1920x1280 pixels) có IPS. Chiếc điện thoại này được trang bị chip Intel Atom Moorefield SoC mới với bộ nhớ Ram lên tới 4 GB, đi đầu trong thế hệ Ram khủng của dòng điện thoại thông minh. Chiếc smartphone này bao gồm một khe cắm kép MicroSim, 13/5 MP cho camera sau và trước lần lượt, và viên pin Lithium Polymer 3000 mAh không thể tháo rời.

*Nguyên mẫu chiếc Asus Zenfone 2*​Mặt dù phiên bản ra mắt trước đây là Zenfone 2 Deluxe Special Edition được cho là có Ram 4 GB và 128 GB bộ nhớ trong cũng đã khiến người tiêu dùng và thị trường phải giật mình. Nhưng đó chưa phải là tất cả khi những tin đồn về việc những chiếc smartphone mới hơn có thông số còn cao hơn đang được dự kíến ra mắt. Theo một nguồn tin mới đây cho hay thì Asus đang chuẩn bị tung ra chiếc Zenfone 2 ZE551MLVarian với 4 GB Ram và 256 GB bộ nhớ trong.

*Zenfone 2 Deluxe Special Edition*




*Zenfone 2 ROG Illusstration*​Còn một tấm hình nhỏ gợi ý nằm trên bàn phím của một chiếc ROG như trên thì sao. Và chiếc điện thoại này thật sự sẽ thế nào, khi sở hữu cái tên Zenfone 2 ROG Illusstration. Để giải thích điều này thì có lẻ phải nói sơ qua chút về thương hiệu ROG. Vậy ROG là gì ? ROG hoặc Republic of Gamers là một cái tên khá nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực máy tính chơi game, vì đa phần những chiếc ROG được tạo cho một mục đích duy nhất là chơi game. Với những cấu hình đình đám nhất, công nghệ mạnh nhất để cho trải nghiệm người dùng tốt nhất, và ngay bây giờ đây có lẻ Asus cũng đang nhen nhóm đâu đó một chiếc điện thoại mang sứ mệnh đặc biệt này.

----------


## thanghekhoc212

*Trả lời: Asus lên kế hoạch ra mắt Zenfone 2 ROG với 4 GB Ram và 256 GB bộ nhớ trong*

Ram nghe 4 GB cứ ngỡ của laptop ko, smartphone thôi mà đưa lên cả ram khủng như gị thì ko bik làm gì cho hết nổi bộ nhớ của nó chèn, có vẻ như đường đi bao la ko lo đứng máy rồi

----------


## Men

*Trả lời: Asus lên kế hoạch ra mắt Zenfone 2 ROG với 4 GB Ram và 256 GB bộ nhớ trong*

Muốn chơi mượt thì ram 2gb thôi là đủ, còn 4gb thì còn hơn cả đa nhiệm với dùng ứng dụng nặng, cả chơi game, mà 4gb thì chắc cũng phải hiệu chỉnh cpu cao hơn cho tương thích

----------

